# Bonito



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Chased fricken bonito up and down the beach and I all I got was tired. What lures work for them lil bastards?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I got them to eat a fly a few weeks ago and I saw another post where a guy caught one on a silly willy (jig). They aren't feeding on baitfish so I am thinking the smaller the better.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything small and fast. Try a white bonita jig and just rip it as fast as you can. I do it so fast sometimes that the jig will even come out of the water. If its too slow the wont bother with it.

I usually just use a half ounce jig head tipped with a white curly tail grub. Doesnt take anything fancy, just speed. 

Bubble rigs work well but if your walking the beach or in a yak the extra distance you get out of the bubble isnt really needed so just a jig is fine.


----------



## kings2day (Jan 17, 2012)

can u use a redfish popper that seems like it would be alot of fun????:whistling:


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Looked like they were eating some baitfishes today. No wind, calm water and 5 feet from me so I got a good view of the action quite a few times. The bait was small, an inch at most. Bonito were coming up in small schools to the shore, hitting the surface turning at a 45ish degree angle almost sideways and running across the surface with their mouth open scooping in the fishes. They just didn't like any of the 10 different things I threw at em.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I hooked 3 on a silly willy but that was all I had. Retrieved it fast through the school. Another person I met got one on a gold spoon. If up to me, would try the gold spoon or white jig retrieved/jigged fast through the school. Went looking today but only got a catfish.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

diamond jigs 1/2oz. white jig, cripple herrings 1/2oz. I have been having really good hook ups using a 3" soft plastic Zoom tiny fluke. Looks like a glass minnow with glitter, rigged with a white head.

And of course, speed in the retrieve is very important. If you see the fish turn/react when your jig hit the water start reeling FAST and don't stop if they start to follow. Also try casting right into the boils of feeding fish. You will get at reaction strike many times too.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree with the popper. Work it fast. Bonita like tuna get into a frenzy if they think another is feeding. Pop it fast and hold on.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Where are you guys seeing these bonita? Any one catching them on a fly rod? Thanks


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

gatoryak said:


> Where are you guys seeing these bonita? Any one catching them on a fly rod? Thanks



I was getting them on a fly a couple weeks ago, they are right in the surf almost coming onto the shore sometimes


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

What beach? im in Pensacola? what time?


----------

